# 20.08.2011.



## guru39 (7. Juli 2011)

Wir haben einen Termin 

vorleuficggatreffpünkt is der Püff


----------



## Diamondaine (8. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Termin



Interessant wäre nur, für was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Interessant wäre nur, für was?



Für die Nicolai Deutschland Tour  Und das Püfftreffen, ich dachte das wäre ersichtlich 

Das bedeutet das die Nicolai Jungs beim Pufftreffen anwesend sind


----------



## pfalz (9. Juli 2011)

So wie es aussieht und wenn nüscht dazwischenkommt -> dabei!!


----------



## Brickowski (9. Juli 2011)

Definitiv anwesend


----------



## de´ AK77 (9. Juli 2011)

meine Wenigkeit wird mal wieder für die Pufftreffen-Shirts verantworlich sein!
den ersten Designentwurf werde ich die Tage erhalten und dann asap hier posten.


----------



## WODAN (9. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Termin
> 
> vorleuficggatreffpünkt is der Püff



An diesem Tag sitze ich im Flieger nach Whistler 

Dann wird es diese Jahr wieder Nichts...


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2011)

Ich Sitz an dem Tag erst im Flieger von Sylt nach Hause und dann im Neckarstadion...

Schade


----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2011)

Sorry für Offtopic


----------



## Timmy35 (10. Juli 2011)

Eine neue Filiale vom wurzelpuff?


----------



## followupup (10. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry für Offtopic



ist das nicht dieser Laden , wo leicht bekleidete Damen für wenig Geld das Bike putzen und die Reifen aufblasen ? 
haben sie gut hingekriegt , Hut ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raimund.kuebler (11. Juli 2011)

Freue mich schon auf das Treffen!


----------



## Simbl (11. Juli 2011)

Wir sind natürlich dabei


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juli 2011)

schade. ich muss auf ne hochzeit.


----------



## Brickowski (12. Juli 2011)

Gibts schon sowas wie´n Ablaufplan? Ich mein,wir würden evtl. erst gegen Nachmittag anreisen...Lohnt das noch,oder seid ihr dann alle schon im Wald verschwunden?


----------



## pfalz (19. Juli 2011)

Weißt Du schon, welche bikes dabei sein werden?


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Weißt Du schon, welche bikes dabei sein werden?




Bis jetzt gibt es noch sowas von keinen Plan was/wie/wer und warum 

Ist aber auch noch ein paar Tage hinne. 

Ich kann nur eins sagen: *Das wird super!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (19. Juli 2011)




----------



## Diamondaine (19. Juli 2011)

Da ich wahrscheinlich an dem Datum noch nicht in den USA bin, werd ich auch vorbeischauen. 
Leider sieht mein Nicolai noch so aus:




Teilespenden werden gerne angenommen 

Diamondiane


----------



## N-Rider (19. Juli 2011)

Also wenn´s Super wird komm ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## Andi-Y (22. Juli 2011)

ich bin auch dabei
- vermutlich aber nur über Tag.
andi


----------



## Diamondaine (10. August 2011)

> meine Wenigkeit wird mal wieder für die Pufftreffen-Shirts verantworlich sein!
> den ersten Designentwurf werde ich die Tage erhalten und dann asap hier posten.


was ist da jetzt eigentlich draus geworden?


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> was ist da jetzt eigentlich draus geworden?



is am laufen isch muss dem Shirtmensch nur noch mal in den Hintern treten 

Die Shirts kosten im übrigen 15tacken wenn du eins willst geb Bescheid


----------



## Diamondaine (11. August 2011)

Ja vermutlich schon, allerdings wäre es schon interessant zu wissen wie sie aussehen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (11. August 2011)

Wenn das wieder so porno aussieht wie das vom letzten Mal, dann will ich auch wieder eines.

Ach so, ich würde auch wieder dabei sein wollen ;D (auch ohne Kondition und Fahrtechnik)


----------



## raimund.kuebler (11. August 2011)

Will auch 1 x Tee-Schört in Grösse M...


----------



## Diamondaine (11. August 2011)

Wäre jemand so nett ein Foto vom letzten Pufftreffen T-Shirt rauszukramen?
Am besten wäre natürlich auch ein Designvorschlag vom aktuellen.

@guru: Wie lange im Voraus müsste man dir die Größe zukommen lassen um dann am Samstag eins mitnehmen zu können? 

Diamondaine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. August 2011)

so sehen die Dinger aus. Ich denke das ich die größen bis Mo. bräuchte.

und so sehn se dann ich echt aus, nur halt schwarz/gelb


----------



## Diamondaine (11. August 2011)

Seh ich das richtig und da steht unser Name drauf, oder steht da immer "de AK77" ?
Aber ich nehme eins, wenn sie klein ausfallen: M wenn sie eher größer ausfallen: S


----------



## de´ AK77 (11. August 2011)

@Diamondaine,

nein es steht nicht auf jedem T-Shirt "de´ AK77" keine Panik 

da ich der T-Shirt Beauftragte der Wurzelpassage bin ist das einfach nur ein Designentwurf mit meinem Nick.

Alle die ein Pufftreffen-Shirt haben möchten können und sollten sich bei mir per PN melden und mir ihre Wünsche ob mit Nick oder ohne mit zu teilen.

Die Shirt liegen so bei 15-18/Stk.

Grüße
Claus


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2011)

Moin,

Ich versuch auch meinen arsch dorthin zu bewegen

Wie geht des mit den testfahrten der bikes; muss man die möchtegern testräder in einer form im voraus reservieren, oder klappt das spontan?


----------



## de´ AK77 (11. August 2011)

ich würde mal sagen das läuft eher spontan und jeder darf mal ran.
Genaueres wird der Vinc noch von sich geben.


----------



## Diamondaine (11. August 2011)

Gut,

sein eigenes N mitzubringen ist aber schon sinnvoll oder?
Steht schon was genaueres an Programm?
Ich war noch nie dort, wohne aber Gott sei dank nicht so weit weg, ich nehme schon an dass es in nicht allzu weiter Entfernung vom Wurzelpuff ne gute Strecke gibt


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2011)

klar haben wir gute Strecken in HD


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. August 2011)

Er dachte wohl eher an die " berühmte " Hd-Freeride Strecke...........



Alla Hopp, Zwansischsteachteindemjoahr bin´sch ooch dabei.

Bei so viel Prominenz ...........


----------



## Andi-Y (14. August 2011)

Hallo Männers,
wie siehts denn nun aus? Wird wieder ne Runde gefahren oder ist das diesmal mehr testen?
Ich hätte Bock erst 'ne Runde zu fahren und dann mal eure neue Strecke anzuschauen.
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (15. August 2011)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> Hallo Männers,
> wie siehts denn nun aus? Wird wieder ne Runde gefahren oder ist das diesmal mehr testen?
> Ich hätte Bock erst 'ne Runde zu fahren und dann mal eure neue Strecke anzuschauen.
> Andi



Morsche Andi,

das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus


----------



## Andi-Y (15. August 2011)

Morsche!
Naja...wieviel Nucleons in XL werden sie denn dabei haben? 

Ich stelle mich da lieber schon mal auf das Restprogramm ein oder?

Andi


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2011)

Alles halb so wild Andy


----------



## Joerg_1969 (16. August 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen ungefähren Zeitrahmen?


----------



## vinc (16. August 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben Leute, 

wir planen am Samstag morgen unser Zelt mit samt Testrädern auf dem Königsstuhl aufzubauen. 
Von da aus könnt ihr euch die Bikes ausleihen und auf Testfahrt gehen. 

Weitere Details können wir dann noch am Samstag oder vorher hier im Thread besprechen.

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. August 2011)

An alle die noch ein "Pufftreffen´11" Shirt haben möchten sollen mich bitte bis 17 Uhr anschreiben da unser T-Shirt Dealer am morgigen Tage mit seiner Arbeit beginnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (16. August 2011)

Meins hast du ja schon 

Sollen wir dann eigentlich zur Adresse der Wurzelpassage kommen oder nach Heidelberg auf den Königsstuhl?


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. August 2011)

Falls Interesse an einer kleinen direkten Runde auf den KS zu den Nicolaianer besteht werde ich diese um +-13:30 starten.
Treffpunkt wäre dann direkt an der http://wurzelpassage.de


----------



## yulour (16. August 2011)

Und wie schaut's diesmal mit der großen Runde aus?


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. August 2011)

Also DIE große Runde wie im letzten Jahr wird es so wohl eher nicht geben, dafür aber nen paar Runden welche am Königstuhl direkt bei den Nicolaianer startet und evtl vom Stephan geführt wird Richtung Weißer Stein.


----------



## Diamondaine (16. August 2011)

Und die Freeride Strecke ist oben ab Königsstuhl nehme ich an? Ist vor 13h30 jemand an der Wurzelpassage oder sollen wir um 10 Uhr einfach oben bei den Nicolaianern sein?


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. August 2011)

Guru wird mit den Nicolaianer ab 10 Uhr auf dem Königstuhl sein und ich von 10-13:00 im Laden. 
Falls sich genug finden die Lust haben an der direkten Tour auf den KS per Muskelkraft werde ich mit den "Nachzüglern" an der Wurzelpassage starten und oben auf die anderen treffen.


----------



## Diamondaine (16. August 2011)

Ah, alles klar, danke.

Sollte man oben parken oder unten und mit Bahn oder irgendwas hochfahren? Gibt's dort nen Lift  ? Bin noch total von Films und Chur verwöhnt 

440hm hochradeln mit nem Freerider is net so der Spaß, vor allem wenn die Sattelstüzte gekürzt ist


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. August 2011)

Dann werde ich also zunächst in der Wurzelpassgae aufschlagen. Und wie komme ich dann am besten auf den Königstuhl? Kann man da am Fuß oder oben parken?


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. August 2011)

oben aufem KS kann man gemütlich parken.


----------



## Diamondaine (17. August 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> oben aufem KS kann man gemütlich parken.



Gut, nur wenn man runtergeradelt ist, wie kommt man am besten wieder hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. August 2011)

Wir werden Shutteln


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. August 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> oben aufem KS kann man gemütlich parken.



Sehr schön, sonst hätte ich wohl eher meine deutsche Fremdmarken Rennsemmel mitgenommen


----------



## BOSTAD (17. August 2011)

Boah shit habe den Fred eben erst gesehen. Ich dachte schon dass wir dieses Jahr dann nur zu viert sind bei der Beteiligung im "Pufftreffen" Fred 
Dann komme ich halt mit nem 2010er Shirt zum Treffen!

Mensch die Jungs von Nicolai kommen ich hab schon ganz schwitzige Hände!!!


----------



## dr.juggles (17. August 2011)

ich werde auch vorbeischauen. die vorfreude ist schon groß


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. August 2011)

Zum abendlichen Grillen und Schwätzchen halten...---
an überregionalem Bier sind die Bierdegustierer am Abend sehr interessiert und würden sich freuen ein so reichhaltiges Angebot wie im letzten Jahr probieren zu dürfen


----------



## Brickowski (18. August 2011)

Kann mir/uns jmd. ne kurze Wegbeschreibung zum KS geben? Wir kommen aus Richtung Ziegelhausen angefahren.


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2011)

Maps sagt.
Ziegelhausen
Heidelberg 
1. Von Peterstaler Str./L596 nach Süden Richtung Mühldamm starten
Weiter auf L596
 1,4 km 
2. Links abbiegen auf In der Neckarhelle/L534
Weiter auf L534
 4,6 km 
3. Rechts abbiegen auf An der Friedensbrücke/B37/B45
Weiter auf B37/B45
 350 m 
4. Links halten auf An der Friedensbrücke/B37/B45 (Schilder nach Sinsheim/Meckesheim)
Weiter auf B45
 3,3 km 
5. Rechts abbiegen auf K4162 
2,2 km 
6. Weiter auf Heidelberger Str./K9710
Weiter auf K9710
 5,3 km 
7. Links abbiegen auf Königstuhl 
250 m 
8. Links halten auf Königstuhlstraße 
200 m 
Königstuhl
Heidelberg 


Was natürlich totaler Quatsch ist 


Ich hab dir hier mal was auf Profi-Niveau gebastelt


----------



## de´ AK77 (18. August 2011)

So es ist entschieden es wird am Samstag um 13:30 ne´

"direkte-Linie zum-KS-und-zu-den-3-Nicolaianern-Tour geben"

sind z.Z. zu 4. 

wer noch gewillt ist seinen Freireiter per Muskelkraft den Berg hoch zu prügeln möge zu genannter Zeit am (Wurzel)Puff erscheinen 

Edith sagt: achja* VINC* bitte vergess nicht aufem KS ist die Luft seeeehr trocken *hust*


----------



## Andi-Y (18. August 2011)

sorry männers, bin raus. mir ist kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen.

euch aber viel spaß und laßt es krachen,
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (18. August 2011)

schad´Andi,

aber wir werden es krachen lassen und nen  auf Dich trinken


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Kann mir/uns jmd. ne kurze Wegbeschreibung zum KS geben? Wir kommen aus Richtung Ziegelhausen angefahren.



Kann man direkt ins Navi eingeben...habs ausprobiert

G.


----------



## simon69 (19. August 2011)

Bin auch am Samstag 13:30 Uhr am Puff zu hoch radeln


----------



## de´ AK77 (19. August 2011)

SIE sind da die Pufftreffen-Shirt:





frisch eingeschwitzt


----------



## der-gute (19. August 2011)

Des mooooog errrr...bestimmt! ;-)


----------



## BOSTAD (19. August 2011)

So wars doch bestimmt auch geordert, wie ich den Jonas kenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. August 2011)

...........zum Glück hatte der Claus nicht meines an............


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ...........zum Glück hatte der Claus nicht meines an............



Und wenn hätt ich so gemacht


----------



## Diamondaine (19. August 2011)

Schön, schön... freu mich auf morgen 
Man darf doch bestimmt auch einen noch-nicht-Nicolai Fahrer mitsamt Fremfabrikat mitrbingen oder? 

Christopher


----------



## trailterror (19. August 2011)

Wie funzt denn datt morjen mit testfahrten? Sind da jeweils guides dabei welche um x beliebige zeiten mitfahren? Oder gibts fixe zeiten z.bsp um 10 um 12 usw....Oder wird gewartet bis ein paar da sind die mitradeln wollen? wie lang dauert so ne runde?

Und es geht ja ab 10 los??

Danke


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie funzt denn datt morjen mit testfahrten? Sind da jeweils guides dabei welche um x beliebige zeiten mitfahren? Oder gibts fixe zeiten z.bsp um 10 um 12 usw....Oder wird gewartet bis ein paar da sind die mitradeln wollen? wie lang dauert so ne runde?
> 
> Und es geht ja ab 10 los??
> 
> Danke



Ja es geht um 10 Uhr los, alles andere kommt dann so wie es kommt!

Am Ende wird alles gut


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. August 2011)

.........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. August 2011)

...mist.......sry


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ...mist.......sry


----------



## BOSTAD (20. August 2011)

Bin krank


----------



## Joerg_1969 (20. August 2011)

Bin leider auch raus, gestern ist das Auto noch verreckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. August 2011)

so, bin wieder daheim.....auch auf die gefahr hin, dass ich vll das spassigste heute abend verpasst habe....aber meine an- und heimreise war doch recht lang 

war alles sehr locker, äusserst symphatisch und aufschlussreich

...und geile trails habt ihr in HD 

DANKE an alle beteiligten


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> so, bin wieder daheim.....auch auf die gefahr hin, dass ich vll das spassigste heute abend verpasst habe....aber meine an- und heimreise war doch recht lang
> 
> war alles sehr locker, äusserst symphatisch und aufschlussreich
> 
> ...



Komme auch gerade wieder heim...konnte leider die Shuttlabfahrt nimmer mitmachen...wegen noch längerer Anreise

Ansonsten muß ich mich Trailterror voll und ganz anschließen

G.


----------



## SiK (20. August 2011)

Ich möchte mich auch bedanken für die nette Gelegenheit und die guten Infos. Schwer, sich nicht in die Räder zu verlieben


----------



## dr.juggles (20. August 2011)

war nice die hd trails mal zu befahren, viel spaß noch beim guru und paddawan im puff bei totem tier und gerstensaft.


----------



## WODAN (20. August 2011)

War auf jeden Fall lustig, auch wenn wir schon etwas früher wieder Richtung Heimat mußten 

Danke an Rainer und sein Team und den Jungs von Nicolai!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. August 2011)

Sodele, ebenfalls Zuhause.
Auch von mir einen fetten Dank an die Nicolai Jungs, die anwesenden Gäste sowie die Mit und ohne Glieder des HD-Freeride .
Speziellen Dank an den Roiner.
Gruß Gerdi


----------

